# color graphs



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

hey guys just wanting some input on some of the new color graphs out there lowrance,hummingbird etc pros cons what you like what you dotn like i have an x15 but goin to upgrade what would anybody reccomend..little input see what other guys think..thanks


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I just upgraded from a Humminbird Matrix to the Humminbird 787c. I really like it. Much easier to distinguish details, easy to see in the sun.

It is about the same in features and performance as the Lowrance 520c which was my scond choice.

I decided to stay with the Humminbird because I could buy the 787 without the gps antenna and use the one from my old unit. Saved some money and its works great.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't had a grayscale graph for about 16 years. However, I was in a freinds boat this weekend and he's got a newer grayscale graph from humminbird. I knew what I was looking at, but it took me some time to try and distinguish subtle features. With my color graphs I have never had that problem of having to study the graph. You can clearly see the sublte differences in structure and fish. I was like night and day.

I run Lowrance and am very happy with them.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm a Lowrance guy.

I wouldn't spend the extra coin on a color graph but thats just me. I have no issues seeing everything I need to see with a grey one.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a Lowrance 520C now and do not like it. The internal antenna sucks for the GPS. I end up losing my position constantly! Also the screen gets water spots on it and it gets tough to read the screen at times, a small item, but still a pain. I would go with Humminbird, I know I will next time.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

just about all the hummingbird products i have had ended up with moisture in the screen. pretty much junk. i feel they are like the "economy" line. i have lorance hh plotter now and love it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

jonesy12 said:


> I have a Lowrance 520C now and do not like it. The internal antenna sucks for the GPS. I end up losing my position constantly! Also the screen gets water spots on it and it gets tough to read the screen at times, a small item, but still a pain. I would go with Humminbird, I know I will next time.


Hmm, we run the same unit on the bow for the guy running the trolling motor. It has been good so far, but this is its first season. I must admit that I prefer the x27 by the wheel but that is expected.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jonesy12 Try using rainX on the screen. I started using it and water beads and runs off. Even if you get water spots they wipe off very easily. Just an idea for ya.


----------



## fishingfreak (Oct 24, 2008)

I just have to reply to Sparky477. It doesn't matter what graph you have, I will always out fish you. :lol:


----------

